# Hummingbird 595c ??



## redgoat01 (Sep 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine asked me to post this. What are the pros and cons of the Hummingbird 595c? I guess it is a GPS device, anyone have any experience with it, did you like it?


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey, I have one. Pro"s are it is the lowest price humminbird color unit that accepts the navionics chips. It only has a 20 degree transducer cone angle but if I can get my jig in the right place, it'll track it easily at 20 feet.(1/4 oz jig) I use the gps speed sensor to track my speed for everything from musky trolling (up to 5mph) to vertical jigging for crappie (.02 mph) and its never missed a beat. The cons to this unit are the it is not networkable with other humminbird products and you can't plug the unit into your computer to get the software updates or to download gps information. I'd recomend it ,especially to someone who wants a lower end color unit and I plan on buying a bigger, color unit for my console in the future and moving the 595c to the bow. Hope this helps

Rob


----------

